# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ..[منتدى أجمل من شبكة الناصرة

## .:روح وريحان:.

~~[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..[اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
.[السلام ع ـليكم






> ..!





لماذا التعجب..!

أقولها بكل صرآآح ـة 

منتدى أجمل من شبكة الناصرة 
رأيت منتدى أجمل من شبكة الناصرة ..!

يتناول أركان عديدة ..مميزة ..إبداع في كل الصفحات ..في كل الردود
أعضاء مشاركين..فعالين ..مبدعين ..مرحين 
كل ماتبحث عنه موجودة 

يتمتع بــ[إدارة مميزة ْ~

وبــ[شكلٍ راقي وج ـميل 

هذه فقط كلمات قليله مما سترونه

............الرابط ...............

بكل صرآآآح ــة 

هذا منتدى شبكة الناصرة 

 :bigsmile: 

قبل شهوور كنت أدخل  الشبكة يومياً
بعدها صرت ادخل اسبوعيا 
والحين يمكن شهرياً
كل مادخل اشوف انها تتطور اكثر واكثر
حتى اني آخر كنت أرجع للخلف..(جوجل
أتأكد اذا كان المنتدى الا دخلته أكيد شبكة الناصرة...!


الله يوفقكم يآرب ومن أحسن الى احسن دوم هالتقدم ..
وأكيد مافيه..[منتدى أجمل من شبكة الناصرة  :bigsmile: 

تح ـياتي للجميع..
روح وريح ـان..]

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بصراحة ومن وجهه نظري منتدى شبكة الناصرة اروع منتدى شاركت فيه 
وبدون مجاملة ما اتمنى ولا افكر أغيره لأن مميزاته مرة حلوة
وغير هذا يعجبني طابع التدين الي فيه والحدود الفاصلة بين الجد والمزح

لا خلا ولا عدم
تسلمي خيه على الطرح الجميل

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

كلامش صحيح خيـه
مافي احلى ولا أروع من شبكة الناصره
المنتدى اللي خلانا نجتمع 
ونصير يد وحده
وشعارنا الأبداع 
والله يخلي الأعضاء ماقصرو وهم يبدعوو ويحطو مواضيع من نزف اقلامهم

وفقتي اختي الغاليه

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي _رياحينووو_ 
اول شي لك عتاااب ع عدم تواااجدك ليش حنا مانستاااهل ...!؟
وحشتينا حبيبتي كتييير 
وبجد ما في اجمل ولااحلى من_ شـــبكة الناصره القفافيه_ 
بجد دخلت الكثيييييييير من المنتديات لكني لم اجد الراحه الاهوووووون 
اسره رااائعه ومتحااابه ..وكل هذا طابع التدين موجود فيها 
يعني ماينقصها شي ،،،
كل الشكر لك ياااقلبي ع هيك طرح ممـــــــــــيز 
ودوووم انتِ ممــــــــــــيزه 
ننتظر الكثييير من عطااائك الحلووو مثلك يالغلا 
دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*وفدنا لك ياأيها المنتدى زوار..*
*ثم بدأنا يوماً بعد يوم..*
*حياة مع أسرة جديدة..*

*تعلقنا بك..*
*وبكل ماتحتويه صفحاتك..*
*أعماقك..*

*وبكل من فيك...*

*لذلك نراك دوماً أجمل منتدى ..*
*لانتماءنا لأسرتك...أصبحت جزءاً منا..*
*من حياتنا..*

*دامت أخوتنا  مدى الدهر..*

*ودام عطاء كل من في هذا الصرح..*

*غاليتي روح وريحان..*
*تضيق النفس عندما ترى أن أحد أفراد أسرتها قد تغيب ليوم واحد ..*
*فكيف بأيام وأسابيع..*
*نشتاق لكم دوماً..*
*وتبتهج قلوبنا..*
*عند رؤيتها لنبض أقلامكم الذهبية..*

*فلا تحرمينا من روعتها..*
*يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح الفريد من نوعه..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي روح وريحان حياش الله 

غيبة وطولت خيتي 

نتمنى تواجدك الدائم ان شاء الله 


وفعلاً منتدى الناصره جمع الأرواح والقلوب على المحبة 

والإخوّة والتعاون لكل ما فيه خير وصلاح 

خالص التحيات

فمان الكريم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم]..
كل الشكر للردود الح ـلوة
سماءك  حلمي..]
ايقآعآت قلب..]
فرح ..]
دمعة على السطور..]
أبو زين ..]
نورتوا والله
ردودكم الاحلى 
إنشاء الله أتواجد في المنتدى وأبقى مع ـاكم
 :bigsmile: 
روح وريـح ـان

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

فعلا مافي أروع من شبكة الناصرة
أشكرك أختي عالطرح الفريد
موفقة 
وبانتظار تواجدك أخيتي

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ آلرٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..
وٍفٍـعُــلآ مٍـآ َفٍـيًـ أحِـلىٍ مٍـنٍـ مٍـنٍـتِـدُىٍ آلنٍـآصِـرٍهُــ ..
وٍخٍـصِـوٍصِـآ أنٍـيًـ جَـرٍبُـتِـ غٌـيًـرٍهُـ وٍصِـرٍتِـ أتِـوٍآجَـدُ َفٍـيًـ گذِآ مٍـنٍـتِـدُىٍ .. 
بُـسِـ بُـآلنٍـهُـآآيًـهُـ آلشُـبُـگهُــ هُـوٍ مٍـنٍـتِـدُآيًـ آلأوٍل وٍآلآخٍـيًـرٍ ..
شُـآگرٍهُـ لگـ طَرٍحِـگ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*فعلاً منتدى الناصر لا مثيل*
* وأني لما أدخل المنتدى آحس أني بين آخواني* 
*وهو المنتدى الوحيد الي اشتركت فيه*
* وشآركت,,*
* وسبح ــان الله حتى لو ابتعدنا عنه*
* نرد نرجع لأن مالينا غنى عنه*
*وإن شاء الله دووم التواجد خيتووووو*
* تح ــيــآآآآتي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}...
كل الشكر لتواجد
عطاكم الله العافية

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 
مهما قلنا في روعتها ما راح نوفيها حقها
والاخ شبكة مكرس كل وقته لرقيها 
وما يقصرون الاعضاء والمشرفين 
ومن حسن لاحسن 
منتدى يخلي الواحد يحس بالامان 
وما يخاف الاب انه يخلي بنته تشارك فيه
لانها بتكون محاطة باهلها 
منتدى غير مسموح فيه بالتجاوزات 
ومن يفكر بالتجاوز الجميع له بالمرصاد 
بوركت جهود القائمين  عليه

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللي بيقرى هذا الموضوع اكيد بيقول مصدقين حالهم بمنتداهم

وبيقول ماحد يقول عن لبنته حامضة

وبيقول وبيقول

لكن احنا نقول له نبغاك تكون معانا لمدة شهر بس 

واكيد وحتى لو انه صاحب منتدى ثاني اكيد بيعرف الفرق وليش احنا نقول كذا

احنا بعد مو مجبورين نجلس هنا

وحصلنا اشراف واشراف عام بعد بمنتديات ثانية واشياء كثيرة

لكن الاصل هنا

والرحة هنا

والامان هنا

هنا اخوانا وخواتنا

واذا احد يقرب ليهم بشعرة يااااااويله

لانا كلنا قلب واحد

روح وحدة

ونسير بمنهج واحد

ونرفع راية وحدة

نشوفها اول مانسجل دخول

(لاتنسى ان تصلي على محمد وآل محمد)

وهذي هي البركة والخير

وهذا اللي يربطنا كلنا

فكل الشكر للانسان المؤمن اللي جمعنا هنا

الاستاذ شبكة


وللاخت روح وريحان لاعطائنا الفرصة

و

و

*صلوا على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا منتدانا راقي وبيظل راقي ومتجدد 
وما فيه منه 
والله يوفقش خيه بس 
قل تواجدش معانا 
ننتظر تواجدش الدائم معانا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
وعليكم السلاام .

روح وريحــااااااان ..
منورة خيتو ..
.
.
.

عن نفسي سجلت في منتديااااااااااااات واااااااااااجد .. ومااارست جميع
الادوااااااااااااااااار من عضو مميز وينحط على الرااااس الى مشرفة عااااااااااامة الى 
مشرفة على ابسط الاقساااااااااااااااااااااااااام .
ومازززلت اسجل في منتدياات لكني مااتذكر غير اني احط الترحيب واختفي ...  :toung: 
اتذكر اول ماسجلت في الناااصرة .. مشاركاااتي قليلة .. جداً وبالكاااااااد كنت معرووووفة .
لاني كنت مشرفة عااااااامة في احد المنتديااات ..
بعدها تعلقت بالناااااااصرة وبكل رااحة باااااااال قدمت استقاااالتي
وبقيت هنا لحد هذا اليوووم .. ولا افكر اني اتركه . 
لان الصراااحة الناااصرة منتدى روووووووعة ولا يعلى عليه .
ودعااااااااااائي ربي يوووفق شبوووووك ..
ومساعديه خلف الكواليس 
ومن افضل الى الافضل دائماً
موووفقين يارب .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
كل الشكر لتواجدكم بصفحتي
نورتوا والله
موفقين

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


شبكة الناصرة 


مثل العش 

نطير نطير ونرجع له 

وفي غيابنا شوقنا يسبقنا لها ولاعضاءها الغالين 

والي يحفزنا على الرجوع لها وبسرعه ونسعي لتحسين ظروفنا لجعلها مناسبة عشان نقدر نواصل فيها هي ادارتها اولا 


واخواني واخواتي الاعضاء 


الي ما شاء الله  لا يعلى عليهم 

والله لا يحرمنا من بعض 



وبشووووورة لك وحشة 


واشتقت لك ولباقين بشكل مو طبيعي 


وخليك دوم قريبة 


ترى من غير مبالغه استانس لما اشوفش متواجدة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

فعلاً منتدانا من أجمل وأرقى المنتديات
وأنا من وقت ما سجلت فيه
شعرت فيه بألفه غريبه
تشدني أكثر وأكثر
لهذا الصرح الرااااااااائع
ونحن هنا كأننا أسرةٌ واحده
تكون قلوبنا على بعض

والفضل للأخ الفاضل
شبكه
ولجميع المراقبين والمشرفين
والأعضاء
والشكر الجزيل للجميع
ومن رقي لأرقى
ويعطيكم ألف عافيه

وما ننحرم من طلتك 
رووووح وريحان
ودمتي في رعاية الرحمن
ويعطيكِ العافيه



أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد
> 
> 
> شبكة الناصرة  
> 
> مثل العش  
> نطير نطير ونرجع له  
> وفي غيابنا شوقنا يسبقنا لها ولاعضاءها الغالين  
> والي يحفزنا على الرجوع لها وبسرعه ونسعي لتحسين ظروفنا لجعلها مناسبة عشان نقدر نواصل فيها هي ادارتها اولا  
> ...



السلام ع ـليكم}..
مشكوورة أم مح ـمد
والله حتى انتي وحشتيني موت
توي أمس أكلم ضحكة أقولها
وينها أم مح ـمد نبي نشوفهـا وحشتنا
إنشاء الله ع طول اتواجد في المنتدى
مع أني ماظن يوم قربت المدرسة  :bigsmile: 
نورتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*هذه  شهادتي بشبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 

*كانت صدفة  ويعرفها  الغالي شبكة الناصرة* 

*ولم يكن لي اي  علاقة في المنتديات  سابقا* 

*سجلت فقط  لكي اسئل  سؤال  واحد* 

*كان هذا في تاريخ  18\5\2005*

*وكان في المنتدى  مادة جاذبة  يتعلق بها  الانسان* 

*ولا يستطيع  ان يفارقها  في الحقيقة  حاولت ان اهرب* 

*وقد هربت لفترة   ولم استطيع  ورجعت  دون ان يدعوني احد* 

*وكانت  حرب تموز على لبنان  وتهجرت  وكانت المفاجئة  في ذلك الوقت* 

*ان القائمين على الشبكة  اتصلوا بي  يسئلونني  عن وضعي  الأمني والصحي* 

*والمالي يريدون الأطمئنان  عني وعن عائلتي * 

*وكانوا مستعدين لبذل  الغالي والرخيص  حتى اكون  مرتاح وانا  في تلك المرحلة الصعبة* 

*اما  الان  فأنا  اعتبر  الشبكة  هي  جزء مني  لا استطيع  ان يمر يوم دون ان اكون متواجد*

*قد سجلت في منتديات  كثيرة  واشرفت في منتديات  ولم اجد  شبكة فيها  التآخي  والتقارب مثل ما هو موجود * 

*في  هذه الشبكة   الرائعة * 


*بأدارتها **ومشرفيها ** واعضائها* 

*لذلك  اخذت قرار  بترك  باقي المنتديات   ولم اعد  مسجل الا في منتدى واحد* 

*ولاسباب  عقائدية  ووطنية  وقومية* 

*وسيكون انتمائي  لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية  فقط لاغير* 


*تشكري ابنتي* 

*روح وريحان* 

*على هذا الموضوع  الذي حرك فينا الذكريات  حتى وان كانت* 

*منذ فترة ليست ببعيدة  انما ذكريات جميلة* 


*مع كل تقدير واحترام * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *هذه شهادتي بشبكة الناصرة الثقافية*  
> *كانت صدفة ويعرفها الغالي شبكة الناصرة*  
> *ولم يكن لي اي علاقة في المنتديات سابقا*  
> *سجلت فقط لكي اسئل سؤال واحد*  
> *كان هذا في تاريخ 18\5\2005* 
> *وكان في المنتدى مادة جاذبة يتعلق بها الانسان*  
> ...



 السلآم عليكم
مشكور 
أبو طارق}..
على وجودكـ بصفحاتي
ان شاء الله دوم المنتدى بتطور
موفقين

----------


## ام الحلوين

روعة هالشبكه وثقافتها واحترم الي فيها حق بعضهم بعض وحبهم وخوفهم على بعض كانهم بيت واحد هو الي شجعني اني اسجل فيها واعتبرها بيتي الثاني وكل الموجودين اقدرهم واحبهم واحترمهم وهم اخوه واخوات افتخر بجمعتي معاهم 

ومن ثقتي في هالشبكه الغاليه علينا يتواجد فيها معظم افراد اسرتي من اكبرهم اميرة المرح الى اصغرهم اموله واني مطمئنه واثقه منها كل الثقه

بغير المنتديات الاخرى الى لازم الحرص والتدقيق فيها


الله يحفظها ويبعد عنها عيون الشياطين  ياكريم

ودوم التقدم والازدهار حليفها يارب


غاليتي روح وريحان سلمت حبابه على هالطرح الرائع 

ووفقك الباري بجاه نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار

----------


## سكنات الشهد

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

وعودة سعيدة اختي روح وريحان

وانت محقة بكلامش فشبكة الناصرة شبكة تضم العديد من الجنسيات والاعمار والمواهب والمبدعين ووووووووووووو 

حتى لاتجدي الوقت لمطالعة موضوعاتهم المتجددة فأنا اغيب فترات واعود لاجد كم كبير من المشاركات اتصفحها بسرعة لانها تشدني بالفعل

----------


## صفآء الروح

كلام جميل اختي روح وريحان لايوجد منتدى اجمل من منتدى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## Sweet Magic

روح وريحان  



موفق عزيزتي  


على هذا القلم  الرائع  


فيض ودي لك

----------


## نبض قلب

صدقتي أخيه منتدى لمـ ولن أرى مثله بحيآتي ..

شآركت في الكثير والكثير من المنتديآت ولكن مثل منتدى النآصره لمـ أجد ..

تطورآت يومآ بعد الآخر .. تفآعل مع العضو ومشآركآته ..
منتدى رآآآآئع ولآ أروع منه ..

سلمت ِ أخيه على هذآ الموضوع المميز ..

طرح جميل .. موفقه دومآ ..
تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلآم ع ـليكم}..
مشكورين على مروركم الرائع
نورتوا صفحاتي
...,> ويقولوا في منتدى أجمل من الشبكة :bigsmile:

----------

